# Why I still love my ‘98 3000 GTS electric start



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Got what is for us a cold snap temps bottomed out at 7-9* F. No snow yet but when out to see how fast the Toro would start at those temps. Plugged in the electric starter, full choke one prime. Push starter button and it lights off instantly. Let it warm up on half choke due to the cold. No hesitation no stalling. I would always advise getting electric start if you are older or have shoulder issues. Still happy with this 24 year old Toro! Advantage of electric start + 2 stroke is no oil in the crank case thickened by cold. In comparison my 10 year old Briggs 9 hp Vanguard (generator) took 5 pulls even with Mobil 1 5w/30 in the crank case. Electric start models weren’t available when I bought this (right after a big storm in 2011) but for the next one for sure electric start.


----------

